# Bath time!!



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful little girl and that one close up of her in the towel is just stunning. Her eyes just draw you in, I bet she has those pups doing anything she wants.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is a beautiful little girl and that one close up of her in the towel is just stunning. Her eyes just draw you in, I bet she has those pups doing anything she wants.


 
She sure does...LOL, those boys have no chance

















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

What a striking beauty!

dg


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> She is such a pretty girl.


Thank you


















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Is she home or did she have to spend the night? She is a doll! You have the perfect set, just like me. Two golden boys and a labbie girl.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Shes beautiful look at that shiny fur


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous little girl. Good luck on her spay. Love her sweet face.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sadie is beautiful, what a shiny coat she has. try not to worry about tomm.(easier said than done i know) p.s. the third picture of her melts my heart. Denise


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

OOps double post as my computer crashed.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cutie. Why do you feel bad that she has to get spayed?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> What a cutie. Why do you feel bad that she has to get spayed?


I get nervous,


----------

